# Beginner question.



## Nouse (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello all, I’m new to the forums and to model railroading. My youngest son loves model railroading, and his fascination with the hobby has made me serious about the hobby as well. I’m modeling the Madison Central in HO scale with some scenery modifications. I’m using foam board on top of plywood. Should I paint the foam first, or just lay ground foam, or do both?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nouse said:


> Hello all, I’m new to the forums and to model railroading. My youngest son loves model railroading, and his fascination with the hobby has made me serious about the hobby as well. I’m modeling the Madison Central in HO scale with some scenery modifications. I’m using foam board on top of plywood. Should I paint the foam first, or just lay ground foam, or do both?


I would paint the whole thing first. What is it now blue or pink?
Use a waterbase paint.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Take your time and sculpt the foam surfaces using a serrated knife, then a sanding block or a metal bristle brush. You can smooth it using plaster of Paris, although spackle would be more time-forgiving. 

Then, what many of us do is to go to the local hardware and look for 'oops' paints that they'll sell for about half price, wrong tints. Get a light tan colour, or a taupe. Do NOT get a deeper tan because it will look horrible under indoor lighting. I can't emphasize this enough...do not get a medium or darker tint of tan or taupe. You want an acylic latex type paint ideally. No solvents or you'll dissolve the foam and ruin it.

We apply paint to small sections, and then immediately sprinkle or blow small amounts of at least two different shades and coarsenesses of ground foam. A single dye lot of ground foam or flocking will look unnatural and too toy-like...trust us on this. Let it dry undisturbed for several hours. Then, if you wish, apply a third type of ground foam, lightly, or apply more of the first two to cover bare spots, but this time you apply a diluted glue solution to which two drops of liquid dish detergent have been added. You can spray this, but cover your tracks with tape first. Overspraying with dilute glue strengthens the bond with the paint and fixes the ground foam in place.


----------



## Nouse (Dec 30, 2020)

I’m using the pink stuff Ed. Thanks for the helpful reply Mesenteria. I’m going to use Sculptamold for my mountains and such.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Nouse said:


> Hello all, I’m new to the forums and to model railroading. My youngest son loves model railroading, and his fascination with the hobby has made me serious about the hobby as well. I’m modeling the Madison Central in HO scale with some scenery modifications. I’m using foam board on top of plywood. Should I paint the foam first, or just lay ground foam, or do both?


Nouse;

I paint everything, foam, wood, whatever, with tan latex house paint first. Later I brush on a layer of Elmer's glue, & sprinkle on finely ground real dirt with a tea strainer lined with pantyhose fabric. Again, I cover the entire foam surface. Light spray with water comes next. The spray version of "I can't believe it's not butter" brand margarine, provides the perfect sprayer for this job. Very light, and wide-spread, spray pattern. Next I sprinkle on ground foam "grass" lightly in a few areas, letting some of the dirt show through.

The files below have lots of useful information on several model railroad topics. I wrote them for beginners, planning their first layout.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm just the opposite. I paint everything a dark green.


----------



## Nouse (Dec 30, 2020)

traction fan said:


> Nouse;
> 
> I paint everything, foam, wood, whatever, with tan latex house paint first. Later I brush on a layer of Elmer's glue, & sprinkle on finely ground real dirt with a tea strainer lined with pantyhose fabric. Again, I cover the entire foam surface. Light spray with water comes next. The spray version of "I can't believe it's not butter" brand margarine, provides the perfect sprayer for this job. Very light, and wide-spread, spray pattern. Next I sprinkle on ground foam "grass" lightly in a few areas, letting some of the dirt show through.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. This sounds like the route to go.


----------



## Pauly H (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi all. New to the hobby and forum as well. I, personally, built up all my rough terrain with 1 and 2 inch foam. Then, using a hot knife, cut the foam back to a closer topography. After I was happy with the basic shape of the lakes, rivers, and mountains, I used scalpta mold to get the final shape, followed by painting the whole thing a base tan. Using mod podge on small areas at a time, I sprinkled dirt mixed with tan grout to lighten the color of the dirt. I have been using static grass, foam underbrush and bushes, followed by a light misting of isopropyl alcohol and watered down mod podge to fix it all into place._




























_


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looking great Pauly ! Is it a folded dog bone layout ?
Gary


----------



## Pauly H (Dec 31, 2020)

I honestly don't know what a folded dog bone layout is.....so if it is, it was completely by accident. 🥴


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Imagine a single track layout in the shape of a dumbbell (no, not your local politician), then twist it and fold it back on itself.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use Sculptamold over a foam base. I don't paint the foam, but I do paint the Sculptamold before adding any ground cover.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Pauly H said:


> Hi all. New to the hobby and forum as well. I, personally, built up all my rough terrain with 1 and 2 inch foam. Then, using a hot knife, cut the foam back to a closer topography. After I was happy with the basic shape of the lakes, rivers, and mountains, I used scalpta mold to get the final shape, followed by painting the whole thing a base tan. Using mod podge on small areas at a time, I sprinkled dirt mixed with tan grout to lighten the color of the dirt. I have been using static grass, foam underbrush and bushes, followed by a light misting of isopropyl alcohol and watered down mod podge to fix it all into place._
> View attachment 551874
> View attachment 551875
> View attachment 551876
> ...


Pauly H;

Your scenery looks very good! How did you make the little waterfall in the background?

Nice work 

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Pauly H (Dec 31, 2020)

I see what your saying about the dog bone lay out. So, yes, in an extremely wide dog bone figure 8 type thing.

@ Tractuon fan....strangely enough....silicone was used for the waterfall. Shaped on wax paper and peeled off once it was cured.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That is some serious terrain there!


----------



## Pauly H (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks all. I've really been enjoying it. Some interesting problem solving and learning on the fly. Wish I had found this forum last year. 😖


----------

